# Cylinder wall thickness?



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I am debating between the S&W 686 and 627 with 6 and 8 shots respectfully. The cylinder wall thickness is much less on the 627 due to the extra 2 rounds. Will this effect the guns longevity? Will it reduce the option of hotter loads for fear of stressing the metal? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The cylinder of a Model 627 will adequately hold up under .357 Magnum use far longer than you will.

Every gun manufactured by reputable manufacturers is proof tested to withstand pressures greater than you are likely to subject your gun to, using "proof test" ammunition. High pressures are usually not the source of gun breakdowns, in my experience. Most of the problems I have encountered are the result of battering from recoil, and that from heavy bullets.

As to a preference between the 627 and the 686, I have come to the conclusion that the L-Framed Smith & wesson is the best DA revolver in .357 Magnum caliber. I like its slightly smaller frame and longer cylinder, and absolutley love the full lug barrel. It is not just an enlarged K-Frame, but a beefed up heavy duty intermediate sized frame.

Bob Wright


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I had a chance to put 50 rounds of .357 Mag (158 grain) and 50 rounds of .38 special (125 grain) through a 686 with a 2" barrel on Saturday. It kicked a bit. I wish the 4" wasn't being used. I was a good time for sure. 

So the eight rounds it is. I am glad they make the 627 in the medium frame. I don't think I would want to carry bigger in a concealed fashion. Thanks for the info....


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

thercman said:


> ...I am glad they make the 627 in the medium frame...


They don't. The 627 is built on a large frame.

The 586/686 is an L frame. The L is slightly bigger and stronger than the K frame. The 19/66 are examples of 357 K frames.

The 627 is an N frame. The N frame is bigger and stronger than the L frame. The N frame is usually a 6 shooter in calibers such as 357 Mag , 10MM, 41 Mag, 44 Spcl, 44 Mag, 45 ACP, and 45 LC. They also make N frames in 8 shooters in calibers such as 357 Mag and 38 Super.

If you want a medium frame and more than 6 shots, S&W does make a 686 Plus. The 686 Plus is a 7 shot L frame in 357 Mag.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe there is a misprint in the catalog but this model number shows it as a medium frame with 8 shots. http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...selected=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=
The bad thing is their web site is vague. Some show frame size and other don't....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, you found a misprint. If you look on page 33 of the catalog, it shows the "regular" model 627 (not the Pro), and it is (correctly) listed as a Large frame:










The 627 Pro is made on the same frame, with a slightly different barrel profile, but it's basically the same gun with a few tweaks. The listing on Catalog page 40 showing it as a Medium frame is an error.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion.... I am looking at the Pro Series. Page 40. That sucks it is a typo. Oh well. The frame isn't that much bigger I guess. *shrug*


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

long live the 686 4"


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have two Model 586 .357 Magnums, and as I've stated, consider them the finest DA .357 Magnums ever made, bar none. And, I'm a Ruger man.










Here's my two, along with some Model 19s.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Man Bob you make me jealous every time you post that photo.

I find myself without a .357 for the first time in many years. I sold my 686p and haven’t replaced it yet. I am currently in the market for either a model 65 or 13. I love those K frames.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

+1

I am a huge K frame fan and would love to own a 3" 65 or 13 some day.

I would love to find a Smith & Wesson .357 Magnum with either a 2.5" or 3" barrel, and fixed sights.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

S&W 686 Revolvers are sweet shooters ... just discovered that yesterday...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I've had a 8 shot PC 627 for several years, and I've never worried about the cylinder wall thickness. It will fire the heavy magnum loads for as long as I want to. It is my all time favorite revolver.


----------

